# La catedrática que ha puesto fin a la carrera política de Montero.



## MinistrodelFalcon (16 Nov 2022)




----------



## 917 (16 Nov 2022)

Se mire como se mire es la mayor cagada legal en años.
No tiene más salida, y es solo un arreglo, que el Tribunal Supremo unifique Doctrina y lo mismo haga la Fiscalía General del Estado.
Y, desde luego, dimisión fulminante de la Ministra podemita.


----------



## Brigit (16 Nov 2022)

Y la cosa ha pasado por varios ministerios, según dicen. Unos linces, jaja.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Nov 2022)

Si pensais que esto no es adrede sois muy tontos.


----------



## Terminus (16 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Si pensais que esto no es adrede sois muy tontos.



Yo he pensado lo mismo. Quieren a los violadores en la calle. Quieren el mayor número de víctimas posible. Viven de ello. Todo su chiringuito se basa en que haya víctimas, así que malhechores a la calle a seguir haciendo el mal. Les importan una mierda las víctimas.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Nov 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Yo he pensado lo mismo. Quieren a los violadores en la calle. Quieren el mayor número de víctimas posible. Viven de ello. Todo su chiringuito se basa en que haya víctimas, así que malhechores a la calle a seguir haciendo el mal. Les importan una mierda las víctimas.



Esto va de conseguir que el ejecutivo le diga al judicial como tiene que "ejecutar"... y eso tiene un peligro!...


----------



## Thomas Andersen (16 Nov 2022)

Yo lo que me pregunto es qué falta en este país ya para que intervengan los militares


----------



## Antiglobalismo (16 Nov 2022)

Eso lo ha hecho la becaria de podemos que está en segundo de carrera.


----------



## Abrojo (16 Nov 2022)

¿Leguleyos, me lo explican?


----------



## Stormtrooper (16 Nov 2022)

Thomas Andersen dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es qué falta en este país ya para que intervengan los militares



Los mandos militares son socialistas TODOS.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (16 Nov 2022)




----------



## Tiresias (16 Nov 2022)

Thomas Andersen dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es qué falta en este país ya para que intervengan los militares



¿Que dejen de cobrar?


----------



## Zbigniew (16 Nov 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> ¿Que dejen de cobrar?



Biben mu bien! No se engañen, muy muy bien.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (16 Nov 2022)

La izquierda aún no tiene conciencia política, hasta Maduro le dijo a Macron: "Tenemos muy buenos amigos en común (socialcomunismo)".

Alguien dijo que la mentalidad de la política británica era distinta a la española. Y es verdad. En el Reino Unido, el Presidente no depende de sí mismo sino de los que están por debajo de él, ya que forman un colectivo. Por eso, dimitió Boris, porque estaba perdiendo apoyos. En cambio, el R78 hace que el Presidente sea un dictador. Y así verás que nadie dimite en España.

Yo no entiendo el hecho de que no haya dimisiones en cascada en el ZPSOE, estamos viendo la bajeza de la política y del socialismo. No todo vale para vivir de la política.

Fijaos, cómo terminó Casado, se quedó solo. Pero en el PSOE, los sanchistas son los únicos que se rebelan, y los demás miran para otro lado. El PSOE es un partido de ratas.


----------



## cuartosinascensor (16 Nov 2022)

Hacen una ley y luego se quejan de que las juezas y jueces la apliquen. Huy perdón, aquí no se aplica el lenguaje inclusivo, son los jueces machistas los que aplican mal la ley.
Ridículo total de las podemitas.
Van a tener que recular y cambiar la ley....y alguien tendría que dimitir.


----------



## Lovecraf (16 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sr. Pérez (17 Nov 2022)

Pero capachaoooo?

Versión sucinta. Sólo quiero reirme de la última aparente charlotada de la Ministra Suprema.


----------



## 917 (17 Nov 2022)

La ignorancia es atrevida, y, sus consecuencias, nefastas.


----------



## Gárgolo (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## sebososabroso (17 Nov 2022)

La han liado parda, era cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Boca_Rajoy (17 Nov 2022)

Un país no puede estar gobernado por rojos incompetentes, lo mejor es leer a mas de un rojo idiota que antes los defendía.


----------



## Falcatón (17 Nov 2022)

Una cajera mamadora haciendo leyes, ¿qué podía salir mal?. Bueno, borro parte de mi comentario para que no me denuncien los podemitas.


----------



## FatalFary (17 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Si pensais que esto no es adrede sois muy tontos.



Exacto. Igual que el socialismo necesita generar o importar pobreza, el feminismo necesita generar o importar agresiones a las mujeres. Es de puto sentido común.


----------



## workforfood (17 Nov 2022)

El tema no me interesa nada se dice que se han modificado las penas para delitos sexuales. en derecho penal si la norma posterior es favorable al reo pues se aplica la nueva norma. Que es lo que he leído pues que eso solo se hacía en el límite máximo si un delito estaba marcado como 15 y lo rebajan a 10 pues se aplica los 10, pero nunca en el intervalo de la pena es decir si el delito que te han condenado va de 6 a 15 años y ahora va de 8 a 10 años si te te condenaron a 8 años pues antes no se hacía ninguna rebaja te quedabas con los 8 años, pero algunos jueces ahora están aplicando el límite menor. Es un chorrada leguleya que cada juez lo interpreta como le da la gana pero vamos eso pasa con centenares de asuntos en derecho.


----------



## eltonelero (17 Nov 2022)

Gárgolo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1263345



en eso estaba pensando al ver el video de la charo hablando sobre la ONU...


----------



## computer_malfuction (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (17 Nov 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


>



Rojos de mierda que cuando el pais esta en llamas culpan " a la clase politica " en general porque gobiernan "los buenos".
Esos mismos rojos de mierda que le montan una manifestacion a Ayuso por la sanidad publica, siendo Madrid uno de los sitios donde menos mal funciona.


----------



## Mitsou (17 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Se mire como se mire es la mayor cagada legal en años.
> No tiene más salida, y es solo un arreglo, que el Tribunal Supremo unifique Doctrina y lo mismo haga la Fiscalía General del Estado.
> Y, desde luego, dimisión fulminante de la Ministra podemita.



Qué sentencias contradictorias hay para que el Supremo tenga que unificar criterio? Porque lo de aplicar retroactivamente una ley que beneficia al reo no es algo interpretable, se tiene que hacer


----------



## Vctrlnz (17 Nov 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Los mandos militares son socialistas TODOS.



No todos pero cada vez más, los rojos les untan gual que untan a bildueta, a los moronegros, a los cagalanes y a las mujeras femicharos.


----------



## Greco (17 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Si pensais que esto no es adrede sois muy tontos.



O eso, o regalan los catedráticolismos como regalan los doctorados en economía. O ambas a la vez. La verdad es que ya huele todo mucho, en todos los ámbitos.

Uno ya no sabe que pensar...


----------



## Borzaco (17 Nov 2022)

Ireno debe de solicitar cuanto antes su reingreso en Saturio ,sin ella/ e / o Saturio ya no es lo mismo.


----------



## Kolbe (17 Nov 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Yo he pensado lo mismo. Quieren a los violadores en la calle. Quieren el mayor número de víctimas posible. Viven de ello. Todo su chiringuito se basa en que haya víctimas, así que malhechores a la calle a seguir haciendo el mal. Les importan una mierda las víctimas.



Punto, set e hilo cerrado.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (17 Nov 2022)

Los ex de unas y oltras están muy contentos con los cambios "accidentales"


----------



## Maxim Gorki (17 Nov 2022)

Thomas Andersen dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es qué falta en este país ya para que intervengan los militares



Militares.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (17 Nov 2022)

Thomas Andersen dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es qué falta en este país ya para que intervengan los militares



Militares, faltan militares. Los funcionarios de uniforme no sirven.


----------



## sebososabroso (17 Nov 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


>



Lo que necesitamos es alguien que entienda de derecho que nos cuente un poco del tema, yo soy lego, pero me quiero reír un poco con todo esto.


----------



## Biluao (17 Nov 2022)

De buena se libró el Saturn. Con la Montero, hubiera cerrado 8 años antes.


----------



## asebuche (17 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Se mire como se mire es la mayor cagada legal en años.
> No tiene más salida, y es solo un arreglo, que el Tribunal Supremo unifique Doctrina y lo mismo haga la Fiscalía General del Estado.
> Y, desde luego, dimisión fulminante de la Ministra podemita.



El problema es que para unificar doctrina en el sentido que la ley más beneficiosa no se aplique al reo, pues el Tribunal Supremo tendrá que pasarse por los cojones el Código Penal, la Constitución Española y normas internacionales del derecho que son, porque las ha suscrito, de obligado cumplimiento.


----------



## el segador (17 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Se mire como se mire es la mayor cagada legal en años.
> No tiene más salida, y es solo un arreglo, que el Tribunal Supremo unifique Doctrina y lo mismo haga la Fiscalía General del Estado.
> Y, desde luego, dimisión fulminante de la Ministra podemita.



dimisión dice, esa no dimite de motu propio, ahora niega la mayor y no conforme tacha de machistas a los jueces y abogados que aplican la ley que ella aprobó, no la puede echar ni el Sepulturero, ni siquiera Pablenin, una vez colocada esa no se va porque no se va a ver en un puesto igual ni en sus mejores sueños, se agarra como garrapata a su cartera.


----------



## Lubinillo (17 Nov 2022)

Recordáis el viaje a Nueva York? A ver si os creéis que fue de paseo. Fue a recibir ordenes


----------



## asebuche (17 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> El tema no me interesa nada se dice que se han modificado las penas para delitos sexuales. en derecho penal si la norma posterior es favorable al reo pues se aplica la nueva norma. Que es lo que he leído pues que eso solo se hacía en el límite máximo si un delito estaba marcado como 15 y lo rebajan a 10 pues se aplica los 10, pero nunca en el intervalo de la pena es decir si el delito que te han condenado va de 6 a 15 años y ahora va de 8 a 10 años si te te condenaron a 8 años pues antes no se hacía ninguna rebaja te quedabas con los 8 años, pero algunos jueces ahora están aplicando el límite menor. Es un chorrada leguleya que cada juez lo interpreta como le da la gana pero vamos eso pasa con centenares de asuntos en derecho.



Es que no se trata unicamente de trasladar el delito a la nueva ley para ver que pena mínima y máxima le corresponde. Hay que trasladar tambien el grado por el que se impuso la condena. Dicho de otro modo, si el delito va de 6 a 12 años, y se impone una condena de 8 años, es porque además de la comisión del delito se han tenido en cuenta agravantes y atenuantes que han conducido a que la condena sea de 8 años y no de 6, 9 o 12.
Hay que trasladarlo todo a la nueva ley para ver cual es la pena que ahora le corresponde.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (17 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Si pensais que esto no es adrede sois muy tontos.



Din.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (17 Nov 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Yo he pensado lo mismo. Quieren a los violadores en la calle. Quieren el mayor número de víctimas posible. Viven de ello. Todo su chiringuito se basa en que haya víctimas, así que malhechores a la calle a seguir haciendo el mal. Les importan una mierda las víctimas.



Exacto. Más víctimas es más alarma social y más dinero a redes clientelares.


----------



## gabrielo (17 Nov 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Yo he pensado lo mismo. Quieren a los violadores en la calle. Quieren el mayor número de víctimas posible. Viven de ello. Todo su chiringuito se basa en que haya víctimas, así que malhechores a la calle a seguir haciendo el mal. Les importan una mierda las víctimas.



si les llega para gobernar dinero para la buchaca sino esperar que el maricomplejines del pp no les corten el chorro de dinero eso si manifestaciones a casporro paga el ciudadano de a pie, lo que es una duda es si abran llegado algun tipo de acuerdo con vox y meter a los suyos que no seran ni 50000 a cambio de respetar los puestos.

la incognita es vox si a llegado a un acuerdo bajo bambalinas con narciso falconetti y ultraizquierda de respetar a los suyos a cambio de meter los tuyos que cada cual se rasque la espalda como han echo en el pp


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (17 Nov 2022)

La izquierda se manifiesta en Madrid porque no hay médicos suficientes y no se manifiestan porque habrá violadores de sobra en las calles.

Cada crisis del socialcomunismo es peor que la anterior. Han pasado de soltar 2.000 inmigrantes en Las Palmas (crisis migratoria) a soltar violadores en las calles.

Dicen que viajar te hace más culto, y ya vemos lo que ha aprendido Montero cuando viajó a Nueva York. Y Sánchez no comete más errores porque se ha pasado viajando las 3/4 de la Legislatura.

P.D. Para Sánchez, su ego vale más que los Ministros. Por eso, apoya a Montero. Ya que cuando Sánchez no viaja en Falcon, viaja en su ego.


----------



## workforfood (17 Nov 2022)

asebuche dijo:


> Es que no se trata unicamente de trasladar el delito a la nueva ley para ver que pena mínima y máxima le corresponde. Hay que trasladar tambien el grado por el que se impuso la condena. Dicho de otro modo, si el delito va de 6 a 12 años, y se impone una condena de 8 años, es porque además de la comisión del delito se han tenido en cuenta agravantes y atenuantes que han conducido a que la condena sea de 8 años y no de 6, 9 o 12.
> Hay que trasladarlo todo a la nueva ley para ver cual es la pena que ahora le corresponde.



Parece que no has entendido el mensaje que antes *supuestamente no se hacía, eso solo se hacía si en la nueva ley te penaban a menos años de condena que la condena actual. Si entras en el intervalo no había revisión alguna de condena.* Porque sino cada modificación del código penal tienen que revisar miles de casos.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (17 Nov 2022)

Thomas Andersen dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es qué falta en este país ya para que intervengan los militares


----------



## pagesitoalegre (17 Nov 2022)

Y la respuesta es que simplemente aiga mas garrulos que piensen como tu, en cuestion de filasofias politicas de extrema derecha y estos voten a vox.


----------



## EL FOLLACAJAS (17 Nov 2022)

No va a tener ninguna consecuencia para nuestros nunca suficientemente bien pagados políticos. Ninguna.


----------



## EL FOLLACAJAS (17 Nov 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> Hacen una ley y luego se quejan de que las juezas y jueces la apliquen. Huy perdón, aquí no se aplica el lenguaje inclusivo, son los jueces machistas los que aplican mal la ley.
> Ridículo total de las podemitas.
> Van a tener que recular y cambiar la ley....y alguien tendría que dimitir.



Pero aunque se cambie la ley todos los que hayan pedido revisión lo tienen hecho. El problema lo van a tener los rezagados.


----------



## Covaleda (17 Nov 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Yo he pensado lo mismo. Quieren a los violadores en la calle. Quieren el mayor número de víctimas posible. Viven de ello. Todo su chiringuito se basa en que haya víctimas, así que malhechores a la calle a seguir haciendo el mal. Les importan una mierda las víctimas.



Ni más ni menos.
Es un juego peligroso, porque a ver por donde salen si alguno de los excarcelados reincide (probable, en ese tipo de delitos).
Pero se la juegan porque ya casi no les quedan cartas.


----------



## asebuche (17 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Parece que no has entendido el mensaje que antes *supuestamente no se hacía, eso solo se hacía si en la nueva ley te penaban a menos años de condena que la condena actual. Si entras en el intervalo no había revisión alguna de condena.* Porque sino cada modificación del código penal tienen que revisar miles de casos.



Pues sí, habrá que revisar miles de casos, al menos todos los que lo soliciten


----------



## Gubelkian (17 Nov 2022)

EL FOLLACAJAS dijo:


> Pero aunque se cambie la ley todos los que hayan pedido revisión lo tienen hecho. El problema lo van a tener los rezagados.



Los rezagados ya deben de haber contactado con sus abogados que ya deben de estar redactando las peticiones de revisión. Ahora que se ha corrido la voz, más aún.

Para cuando se modifique la Ley ya van a estar todos los abusadores en la calle. Y entonces ya va a dar igual cambiarla o no, por cierto


----------



## workforfood (17 Nov 2022)

asebuche dijo:


> Pues sí, habrá que revisar miles de casos, al menos todos los que lo soliciten



Pero que se quejan porque antes no se hacía, solo si te pasabas de la pena máxima del delito ya se ha explicado, Si te condenaban a 20 años y la ley máxima eran 18 se te cambiaba pero si tenías cualquier pena en el intervalo no se tocaba nada y ahora sí la están tocando.


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Nov 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


>



Pues ese es el nivel de la educación en España, cuando la que ha metido la gamba es una "catedrática".


----------



## 917 (17 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Si pensais que esto no es adrede sois muy tontos.



"No atribuya a la maldad lo que pueda ser explicado por la estupidez"
(Confucio).


----------



## jotace (17 Nov 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Los rezagados ya deben de haber contactado con sus abogados que ya deben de estar redactando las peticiones de revisión. Ahora que se ha corrido la voz, más aún.
> 
> Para cuando se modifique la Ley ya van a estar todos los abusadores en la calle. Y entonces ya va a dar igual cambiarla o no, por cierto



Efectivamente, no se habla de otra cosa en TV, ahora mismo chorrocientos abogados están metiendo papeles en registros de entrada.

Luego que salga el sol por Antequera, pero se han cargado de un plumazo el trabajo de varios años de policía y justicia.

Bueno, igual que con lo de Parot y con lo de la sedición y malversación.


----------



## Bimb0 (17 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Si pensais que esto no es adrede sois muy tontos.



Eso mismo. Cuanto más crimen, más querrá la gente depender del Estado.

Y para eso se traen extrajeros, para perpetuar el crimen y aumentarlo


----------



## asebuche (17 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero que se quejan porque antes no se hacía, solo si te pasabas de la pena máxima del delito ya se ha explicado, Si te condenaban a 20 años y la ley máxima eran 18 se te cambiaba pero si tenías cualquier pena en el intervalo no se tocaba nada y ahora sí la están tocando.



Te lo estás inventando, así, sin más.
Si, por ejemplo, te condenaron por un delito a una pena en su grado medio, te tienen que aplicar una pena en el grado medio de la nueva ley. Así ha sido siempre, porque de lo contrario tu condena, despues de valorar atenuantes y agravantes, sería superior a la que te corresponde con la nueva ley.


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Nov 2022)

Feministas del PSOE piden la dimisión de Irene Montero tras la polémica con la 'ley solo sí es sí'


La entrada en vigor de la ley 'solo sí es sí', una de las grandes apuestas de Podemos, ha generado gran polémica. Ahora, tras conocer la rebajas de penas a algunos condenados por delitos sexuales, una parte del PSOE pide la dimisión de la ministra de Igualdad.




www.antena3.com


----------



## Bimb0 (17 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> "No atribuya a la maldad lo que pueda ser explicado por la estupidez"
> (Confucio).



Quien quiere convertir a los hombres en maricones y a las mujeres en putas desde los 5 años no es estúpido, sino malvado.


----------



## workforfood (17 Nov 2022)

asebuche dijo:


> Te lo estás inventando, así, sin más.
> Si, por ejemplo, te condenaron por un delito a una pena en su grado medio, te tienen que aplicar una pena en el grado medio de la nueva ley. Así ha sido siempre, porque de lo contrario tu condena, despues de valorar atenuantes y agravantes, sería superior a la que te corresponde con la nueva ley.



Pues lee la noticia y lo que dice la Rosell.

Respecto a la sentencia que rebaja la pena de ocho a seis años al padrastro agresor, Rosell ha afirmado que sólo *en este caso la ley no ha modificado las penas del delito, que siguen siendo entre 5 y 10 años *y que sólo cabe pensar en una rebaja si no se ha tenido en cuenta el abuso de superioridad y prevalimiento que contempla el artículo 180.


"Las normas transitorias cuando se aprueba una ley ya son jurisprudencia desde hace muchos años", añadió. Existe un artículo del* Código Penal *que afirma que cuando hay un cambio legal, se pueden revisar las condenas a petición del reo, cuando ésta pueda ser más favorable. Pero desde Igualdad recuerdan, además, que la jurisprudencia consolidada dice que *cuando la pena impuesta en sentencia es imponible con la nueva ley, éstas no se revisan. *Para Rosell, el gran problema es la *falta de formación de la judicatura en perspectiva de género. "Con una buena formación, esto no tendría que haber sucedido"*, añade.









Victoria Rosell sobre la ley del 'solo sí es sí': "Lo que tenemos es una avalancha de violencia sexual, no de revisión de condenas"


Igualdad insiste que con la nueva ley en la mano, no cabe aplicar rebajas de condenas por delitos sexuales y que el anuncio de varias revisiones están más relacionados con la "falta de formación de los jueces" y con la aplicación de una "justicia machista".




www.publico.es


----------



## Sanchijuela (17 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Se mire como se mire es la mayor cagada legal en años.
> No tiene más salida, y es solo un arreglo, que el Tribunal Supremo unifique Doctrina y lo mismo haga la Fiscalía General del Estado.
> Y, desde luego, dimisión fulminante de la Ministra podemita.



Dimisión fulminante, o en su defecto, cese fulminante. No lo verán tus ojos, ni una cosa ni otra.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (17 Nov 2022)

Unos apuntes de Diosarro de Pablo, que siempre tiene algo interesante que contar en todo lo referente al "planeta derecho penal"

PS: si hay "planeta futbol", como es bien sabido para todos los seguidores de la prensa deportiva, hay "planeta derecho penal".


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (17 Nov 2022)

Otro que siempre sale con algo original es Tsevan Rabtan (no es ese su nombre, obviamente)

En este tuit se nos presenta un ejemplo de la técnica legislativa española:


----------



## Luftwuaje (17 Nov 2022)

el segador dijo:


> no la puede echar ni el Sepulturero, ni siquiera Pablenin



El día que a Pedro Sánchez le convenga para sus intereses particulares el quitarse de encima a la Braguetera del Saturn, no dudes que saldrá del consejo de ministros sin aviso previo. Sánchez no tiene escrúpulos ni amigos entre sus “subordinados”, para él son meras herramientas para mantenerse donde está, y el día que la pedorra hija de puta esta no le resulte más útil la sacará de una patada en el culo, pero mientras le siga valiendo para desgastar a podemos y que sea ella la esponja que absorba toda la indignación tanto de votantes socialistas descontentos, como del resto de votantes de centro y derecha (si se pueden definir así), pues seguirá en su puesto haciendo el subnormal e indignando al 90% del resto del país con su chupipandi de furcias apesebradas, mientras el otro recoge sus nueces al estilo PNV.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (17 Nov 2022)

Videoanálisis | “El cambio en la ‘ley del solo sí es sí’ no va a evitar las rebajas de penas”


El magistrado Ignacio González Vega explica el porqué de la revisión a la baja de sentencias y las alternativas para corregir los efectos no deseados por el legislador




elpais.com


----------



## Tales90 (17 Nov 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Quien quiere convertir a los hombres en maricones y a las mujeres en putas desde los 5 años no es estúpido, sino malvado.



Y por qué no pueden ser las dos cosas?? Yo conozco bastantes estúpidos que son unos malvados.


----------



## Ricohombre (17 Nov 2022)

Cuñadísimo máximo el autor del Tweet. No es una cuestión de "derecho transitorio", es que las normas penales favorables al reo son siempre retroactivas, de ahí que haya revisiones. Es un principio jurídico básico, no una cuestión técnica de política legislativa. No puedes hacer una disposición transitoria tipo "hago una norma que rebaje penas pero que no favorezca a los penados". Pero claro, hay que saber algo para darse cuenta.

Si se están revisando penas es porqué está pasando lo que iba a pasar, que se sabía que iba a pasar y que no puedo asegurar pero que seguramente el CGPJ ya informaría al respecto, puede ocurrir o bien que el ministerio mujeril sea una cámara de eco donde pasan de todo y no hicieran caso o que directamente supieran que esto iba a pasar y tiraron para _alante _porque lo importante era hacer política con el CP.



workforfood dijo:


> *Cuando la pena impuesta en sentencia es imponible con la nueva ley, éstas no se revisan. *Cuántas veces hay que decirlo solo se revisan si te pasas de la pena máxima legal, no por cambiar los límites cada pena se revise cada caso y si han quitado dos años se quitan a todos los penados dos años si estás en el intervalo de la antigua ley y la nueva, no se revisa. Y lo que se está diciendo es que hay casos que se están revisando sin tener en cuenta esto, no es una cosa generalizada.



No entiendo lo que dices coforero, expresate un poco mejor.

Lo que digo es que el derecho transitorio no es algo propio del penal, porque las normas penales y procesales penales son retroactivas o no en función de si son o no beneficiosas para el reo. El derecho transitorio es muy importante en materias en las que no hay normas básicas sobre retroactividad (aunque la regla general es que las normas no tengan efectos irretroactivos).


----------



## workforfood (17 Nov 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Cuñadísimo máximo el autor del Tweet. No es una cuestión de "derecho transitorio", es que las normas penales favorables al reo son siempre retroactivas, de ahi que haya revisiones. Es un principio jurídico básico, no una cuestión técnica de política legislativa. No puedes hacer una disposición transitoria tipo "hago una norma que rebaje penas pero que no favorezca a los penados". Pero claro, hay que saber algo para darse cuenta.
> 
> Si se están revisando penas es porqué está pasando lo que iba a pasar, que se sabía que iba a pasar y que no puedo asegurar pero que seguramente el CGPJ ya informaría al respecto, puede ocurrir o bien que el ministerio mujeril sea una cámara de eco donde pasan de todo y no hicieran caso o que directamente supieran que esto iba a pasar y tiraron para _alante _porque lo importante era hacer política con el CP.



*Cuando la pena impuesta en sentencia es imponible con la nueva ley, éstas no se revisan. *Cuántas veces hay que decirlo solo se revisan si te pasas de la pena máxima legal, no por cambiar los límites cada pena se revise cada caso y si han quitado dos años se quitan a todos los penados dos años si estás en el intervalo de la antigua ley y la nueva, no se revisa. Y lo que se está diciendo es que hay casos que se están revisando sin tener en cuenta esto, no es una cosa generalizada.


----------



## 917 (17 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pues lee la noticia y lo que dice la Rosell.
> 
> Respecto a la sentencia que rebaja la pena de ocho a seis años al padrastro agresor, Rosell ha afirmado que sólo *en este caso la ley no ha modificado las penas del delito, que siguen siendo entre 5 y 10 años *y que sólo cabe pensar en una rebaja si no se ha tenido en cuenta el abuso de superioridad y prevalimiento que contempla el artículo 180.
> 
> ...



Pues veremos lo que dice el TS en unificación de Doctrina. Eso de la "perspectiva de género" no es ningún principio del Derecho Penal.


----------



## 917 (17 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> *Cuando la pena impuesta en sentencia es imponible con la nueva ley, éstas no se revisan. *Cuántas veces hay que decirlo solo se revisan si te pasas de la pena máxima legal, no por cambiar los límites cada pena se revise cada caso y si han quitado dos años se quitan a todos los penados dos años si estás en el intervalo de la antigua ley y la nueva, no se revisa. Y lo que se está diciendo es que hay casos que se están revisando sin tener en cuenta esto, no es una cosa generalizada.



¿Puedes poner un ejemplo sencillo y comprensible, por favor?.


----------



## 917 (17 Nov 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> El día que a Pedro Sánchez le convenga para sus intereses particulares el quitarse de encima a la Braguetera del Saturn, no dudes que saldrá del consejo de ministros sin aviso previo. Sánchez no tiene escrúpulos ni amigos entre sus “subordinados”, para él son meras herramientas para mantenerse donde está, y el día que la pedorra hija de puta esta no le resulte más útil la sacará de una patada en el culo, pero mientras le siga valiendo para desgastar a podemos y que sea ella la esponja que absorba toda la indignación tanto de votantes socialistas descontentos, como del resto de votantes de centro y derecha (si se pueden definir así), pues seguirá en su puesto haciendo el subnormal e indignando al 90% del resto del país con su chupipandi de furcias apesebradas, mientras el otro recoge sus nueces al estilo PNV.



Cuando yo digo que Pedro Sánchez ha estudiado a Maquiavelo y se lo sabe de memoria , podéis creerme que no miento.
Ni tiene escrúpulos ni puñetera falta que le hace, cual moderno César Borgia.


----------



## 917 (17 Nov 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Quien quiere convertir a los hombres en maricones y a las mujeres en putas desde los 5 años no es estúpido, sino malvado.



Es que los reptilianos son así, y los annunakis, peores.


----------



## Bimb0 (17 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Es que los reptilianos son así, y los annunakis, peores.



Defender a corruptores de menores te hace cómplice


----------



## 917 (17 Nov 2022)

Otra cosa que no me explico es que estando en el Consejo de Ministro el MAGISTRADO Fernando Grande-Marlaska, no le dijera..."Irene, que la cagas, que las consecuencias pueden ser éstas"...

Inconcebible, vamos...


----------



## 917 (17 Nov 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Defender a corruptores de menores te hace cómplice



Cómplice el cabrón de tu padre. No consiento insultos. A ignorados que vas.


----------



## superloki (17 Nov 2022)

No les pasará nada... las locas del coño de igualdad están aseguradas a prueba de bombas por Antonio y sus acólitos... parece que muchos se olvidan que estamos en España...


----------



## diogenes de sinope (17 Nov 2022)

Thomas Andersen dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es qué falta en este país ya para que intervengan los militares



No hay militares, no quedan.

Quedan Kens que sirven para apagar fuegos forestales y repartir tiendas de campaña con las ong.


----------



## computer_malfuction (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## workforfood (17 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner un ejemplo sencillo y comprensible, por favor?.



Se dice que han cambiado las horquillas de los delitos y las penas mínimas han bajado y al que le han condenado a pena mínima con el anterior código penal ahora pìde la mínima con el actual código penal.


----------



## Vanatico (17 Nov 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


>



Pero si le cayeron 5 años. ¿¿Comooo que para que no entrennn??


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Nov 2022)

Thomas Andersen dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es qué falta en este país ya para que intervengan los militares



Militares.


----------



## petro6 (17 Nov 2022)

En política, nada ocurre por casualidad...o accidente.


----------



## computer_malfuction (17 Nov 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> En política, nada ocurre por casualidad...o accidente.



Y si ocurre, ha sido cuidadosamente planeado.


----------



## petro6 (17 Nov 2022)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Y si ocurre, ha sido cuidadosamente planeado.



right¡¡¡


----------



## eufor (17 Nov 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Eso lo ha hecho la becaria de podemos que está en segundo de carrera.



no....... a esa la tienen en prácticas para ministra practicando felaciones.....esto ha tenido que ser obra de alguno de sus tan bien remunerados asesores...


----------



## Luftwuaje (17 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Otra cosa que no me explico es que estando en el Consejo de Ministro el MAGISTRADO Fernando Grande-Marlaska, no le dijera..."Irene, que la cagas, que las consecuencias pueden ser éstas"...
> 
> Inconcebible, vamos...



Obviamente Marlaska (como el resto de ministros menos Garzón que es muy cortito) sabía lo que había, pero a Pedro Sánchez por la razón que sea le interesa que la ley saliese.
Yo creo que esto forma parte de un plan urdido por Sánchez no sé si para utilizar a la pedorra de cortina de humo frente a otras cosas que quiera hacer, de punchingball para que lo dejen a él tranquilo, para ayudar a la Fashionaria, para desgastar a Podemos, o para que dejen libre a un primo suyo tercero que está en Cáceres 2 por tocarle el culo a su vecina, no lo sé. Lo que estoy seguro es que todo lo que pasa ahí es porque Sánchez así lo quiere, y nosotros no somos más que meros espectadores de un teatro en el que miramos a un personajillo que hace mucho ruido en la esquina opuesta a donde de verdad se resuelve la trama de la función.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Nov 2022)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Eso mismo. Cuanto más crimen, más querrá la gente depender del Estado.
> 
> Y para eso se traen extrajeros, para perpetuar el crimen y aumentarlo



Aqui el personal no se entera de que hay tiparracas que llevan viviendo del momio de igualdad casi 20 años, media vida laboral.
Petardas, que con su trabajo social eran carne de paro de larga duracion.
Pero es que mas alla de eso al feminazismo se le permite todo.

Insisto a largo plazo se va a dejar una zona gris legal que permita la pederastia, por estar despenalizada.
Y por otra parte su objetivo a largo plazo es someter al poder judicial a lo que le venga bien al ejecutivo... sentando las bases de una bonita dictadura.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Otra cosa que no me explico es que estando en el Consejo de Ministro el MAGISTRADO Fernando Grande-Marlaska, no le dijera..."Irene, que la cagas, que las consecuencias pueden ser éstas"...
> 
> Inconcebible, vamos...



La Rodilleras de GulagAPagar tiene en contra a todo su partido menos su Chupipandi del Ministerio y a todo todo el PSOE que tiene a las feministas de vieja guardia. A ti quien te dice que no la estan dejando quemar adrede????

No se hasta que punto sois conscientes de que aqui la pugna es quien abandera el feminismo en este pais. Puede ser una version clasica con PSOE y otra mucho mas enfocada en lo queer con podemos. A VER SI OS ENTERAIS TODA LA IZQUIERDA AL COMPLETO LE ESTA HACIENDO LA CAMA A LA MARQUESA, y esta ley??? daños colaterales. El votante de hezmierda es absolutamente acritico.


----------



## pandaGTI (17 Nov 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Obviamente Marlaska (como el resto de ministros menos Garzón que es muy cortito) sabía lo que había, pero a Pedro Sánchez por la razón que sea le interesa que la ley saliese.
> Yo creo que esto forma parte de un plan urdido por Sánchez no sé si para utilizar a la pedorra de cortina de humo frente a otras cosas que quiera hacer, de punchingball para que lo dejen a él tranquilo, para ayudar a la Fashionaria, para desgastar a Podemos, o para que dejen libre a un primo suyo tercero que está en Cáceres 2 por tocarle el culo a su vecina, no lo sé. Lo que estoy seguro es que todo lo que pasa ahí es porque Sánchez así lo quiere, y nosotros no somos más que meros espectadores de un teatro en el que miramos a un personajillo que hace mucho ruido en la esquina opuesta a donde de verdad se resuelve la trama de la función.



Yo lo veo todo en clave electoral, y esto es un torpedo a Podemos por parte del PSOE, que no tiene escrúpulos para dejar en la calle a gentuza.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (17 Nov 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


>



Si se obtienen licenciaturas en los lavabos y doctorados con plagios y "mecanografiados" por "negros"...¡¡¡¿PORQUÉ LAS CÁTEDRAS HAN DE SER MENOS CONSIDERADAS?!!!


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (17 Nov 2022)

Thomas Andersen dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es qué falta en este país ya para que intervengan los militares



Que aparezca el mando que nos lidere. Olvídate del estamento militar. Aquí, lo que venga, va a superar a toda la "mariconería" militar...¡¡¡INDEPENDIENTEMENTE DEL ARMA O EJERCITO!!!

*Y PREPÁRESE PORQUE FALTA POCO...¡¡¡ESO YA ESTÁ ESCRITO!!!*


----------



## Rothmans Racing (17 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Esto va de conseguir que el ejecutivo le diga al judicial como tiene que "ejecutar"... y eso tiene un peligro!...



asi es
desde que esta izmierda llegó al gobierno, usan a las mujeres ahora contra los jueces, 3 jueces en el gobierno 2000 asesores, consejo de estado y se "olvidan" de la disposicion transitoria
por otro lado se ganan a mas votantes: violadores
y Antonio el marido de Begoño, ya puede dar la patada a la cajera, pero esa ley también la firmó el, se firman de forma colegiada


----------



## Rothmans Racing (17 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> El tema no me interesa nada se dice que se han modificado las penas para delitos sexuales. en derecho penal si la norma posterior es favorable al reo pues se aplica la nueva norma. Que es lo que he leído pues que eso solo se hacía en el límite máximo si un delito estaba marcado como 15 y lo rebajan a 10 pues se aplica los 10, pero nunca en el intervalo de la pena es decir si el delito que te han condenado va de 6 a 15 años y ahora va de 8 a 10 años si te te condenaron a 8 años pues antes no se hacía ninguna rebaja te quedabas con los 8 años, pero algunos jueces ahora están aplicando el límite menor. Es un chorrada leguleya que cada juez lo interpreta como le da la gana pero vamos eso pasa con centenares de asuntos en derecho.



"el tema no me interesa............" ya.................. seguro......
" "los informes ya *advertían hace 16 meses que la fusión de los delitos de agresión y abuso* llevaba a horquillas más amplias y abría la puerta a un efecto indeseado y no buscado por el legislador: una *posible rebaja de algunas condenas*". "
ESTO LO OLVIDAS...


----------



## Rothmans Racing (17 Nov 2022)

la clave no es esa, es quitar un tipo penal..... lo hemos repetido mil veces.............
es culpa 100% de la cajera y de todo el cosnejo ed Ministros donde hay tres jueces

" "los informes ya *advertían hace 16 meses que la fusión de los delitos de agresión y abuso* llevaba a horquillas más amplias y abría la puerta a un efecto indeseado y no buscado por el legislador: una *posible rebaja de algunas condenas*". "


Es la misma jugada que van a hacer con Puigdemont por juzgar y los ya condenados: quitar el delito de sedición y el de malversación, así las penas son menores y encima no deben poner de su bolsillo lo malversado, encima de que el tribunal de cuentas ha dejado pasar el plazo de exigirles los avales y fianzas y encima de que la Generalidad catalana los ha avalado encima con dinero público cuando deben ser personales de cada funcionario. Diram que en este caso la justicia es independiente.....

Y encima más leña al fuego para beneficio de la psoe vs podemos y crispar a la sociedad contra el fascismo la derecha, franco, los jueces, los fachas, vox, el jomenipatiarcado, las tonterias de siempre con las que se nutren el 100% de sus votantes y moveran tres tumbas y pedirán derribar el VdLcaidos y manifa contra Ayuso.

Todas las leyes que actualizan vigentes, llevan disposición transitorias, cojan el BOE alguna al azar y leanse las...
Esta no.........
Hay que ser muy muy muy ingenuo para pensar que no es adrede
nota: no lo digo por Ud, espero su respuesta sin bloqueo


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## Rothmans Racing (17 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Gracias
es lo que tienen que leer le a la lerda de Irena Montere
son datos, no es interpretable


----------



## Limón (17 Nov 2022)

Los controles funcionaron.
El CGPJ lo advirtió, pero como es fatxa no le hicieron caso.

Me apuesto el cuello a que no dimite nadie.

Ha dimitido alguien del gobierno de Falconeti alguna vez?


----------



## Otto_69 (17 Nov 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Yo he pensado lo mismo. Quieren a los violadores en la calle. Quieren el mayor número de víctimas posible. Viven de ello. Todo su chiringuito se basa en que haya víctimas, así que malhechores a la calle a seguir haciendo el mal. Les importan una mierda las víctimas.



Hombre , espero que no.
Pero que desde el PSOE sabian de esta cagada y le han dado para adelante para librarse de los podemitas, fijo.
Yo al Sanchez lo veo muy fan de Maquiavelo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (17 Nov 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Yo he pensado lo mismo. Quieren a los violadores en la calle. Quieren el mayor número de víctimas posible. Viven de ello. Todo su chiringuito se basa en que haya víctimas, así que malhechores a la calle a seguir haciendo el mal. Les importan una mierda las víctimas.



Tal cual


----------



## Rothmans Racing (17 Nov 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> Hombre , espero que no.
> Pero que desde el PSOE sabian de esta cagada y le han dado para adelante para librarse de los podemitas, fijo.
> Yo al Sanchez lo veo muy fan de Maquiavelo.











El CGPJ ya advirtió a Montero de que su ley reduciría las penas de los agresores sexuales


El Consejo avisó a Igualdad de que la norma recogía penas menores a las de la anterior regulación y provocaría, por tanto, revisiones a la baja




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## thefuckingfury (17 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Si pensais que esto no es adrede sois muy tontos.



Eso pienso yo, porque tan mal no se puede hacer. Hay tres jueces en el consejo de menestros, ¿no?

Lo que no entiendo es como nadie hizo caso a las advertencias de lo que ocurriría al eliminar la tipificación del delito de abuso.

Otra derivada puede ser que los presos condenados por ese delito puedan reclamar al estado indemnizaciones si no se les aplican los derechos de reducción de pena desde la entrada en vigor de la ley. ¿Tendría base legal esto?


----------



## Castellano (17 Nov 2022)

thefuckingfury dijo:


> Eso pienso yo, porque tan mal no se puede hacer. Hay tres jueces en el consejo de menestros, ¿no?
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es como nadie hizo caso a las advertencias de lo que ocurriría al eliminar la tipificación del delito de abuso.
> 
> Otra derivada puede ser que los presos condenados por ese delito puedan reclamar al estado indemnizaciones si no se les aplican los derechos de reducción de pena desde la entrada en vigor de la ley. ¿Tendría base legal esto?



Marlaska y Margarita Robles no son ningunos mindundis en el mundo judicial.

Si dieron el visto bueno, lo hicieron a sabiendas, no sin saber las consecuencias


----------



## Visilleras (17 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Si pensais que esto no es adrede sois muy tontos.



Fin del hilo.
Desalojen y no me formen grupos.


----------



## XXavier (17 Nov 2022)

No creo que Irene Montero esté acabada políticamente. Aguantará el chaparrón culpando a los jueces, y todo esto se olvidará en unas semanas...


----------



## thefuckingfury (17 Nov 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Marlaska y Margarita Robles no son ningunos mindundis en el mundo judicial.
> 
> Si dieron el visto bueno, lo hicieron a sabiendas, no sin saber las consecuencias



*Artículo 2 del Código Penal*_
2. [...] tendrán efecto retroactivo aquellas leyes penales que favorezcan al reo._

No me creo que no lo supieran. Es uno de los principios básicos del derecho.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Nov 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> No creo que Irene Montero esté acabada políticamente. Aguantará el chaparrón culpando a los jueces, y todo esto se olvidará en unas semanas...



Irene es condicion de gobierno.

Botarla a ella significa disolver la coalicion y eso no sucedera hasta el dia que Viruelo convoque Erecciones.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (17 Nov 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> No creo que Irene Montero esté acabada políticamente. Aguantará el chaparrón culpando a los jueces, y todo esto se olvidará en unas semanas...



montaran otro escandalo para tapar este


----------



## Chiruja (17 Nov 2022)

Y es que alguien podía esperar otra cosa de una tía tan inepta como esta ministra?

Otra cosa es que se lo hayan permitido. Que seguro que ha sido con intención.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (17 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Se mire como se mire es la mayor cagada legal en años.
> No tiene más salida, y es solo un arreglo, que el Tribunal Supremo unifique Doctrina y lo mismo haga la Fiscalía General del Estado.
> Y, desde luego, dimisión fulminante de la Ministra podemita.



Y de todos los que la han votado en el parlamento, no?


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (17 Nov 2022)

Irene Montero ha caído en la misma trampa por la que el PSOE está dispuesto a sacrificarse.

Desde hace tiempo, había un enfrentamiento entre el PSOE y Podemos por el espacio del feminismo. En realidad, el PSOE ya estaba preparando el terreno. Con la prostitución, ley trans, feminismo ilustrado, autodeterminación de género, etcétera. Se iba constatando la clara oposición socialista sobre Podemos en el tema del feminismo. Por eso, era raro que se estuvieran enfrentando entre ellos, siendo del mismo Gobierno. Y todo porque el PSOE quiere apuntarse el tanto del feminismo. Pero la jugada es una obra de arte tóxica.

Sánchez es capaz de esto y más. Quiere que este error de Montero sea el más abultado de la Legislatura. Sánchez ya tiene el marketing de su Legislatura. Qué le servirá para tapar la sedición y lo que vaya viniendo.

Pues no, Podemos no era el caballo de Troya del Gobierno, ha sido el PSOE.

El PSOE regaló el Ministerio de Igualdad, pero no el feminismo. Sánchez ya está ganando tiempo aunque ganen los violadores.









Sánchez se desmarca de las peticiones de su partido y rechaza cambiar la ley del 'sólo sí es sí'


El jefe del Ejecutivo adopta un papel contemporizador con Podemos y defiende esperar a que los tribunales o la Fiscalía unifiquen doctrina




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Nov 2022)

Thomas Andersen dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es qué falta en este país ya para que intervengan los militares


----------



## Rothmans Racing (17 Nov 2022)

Un total de 22 informes advirtieron de los defectos de la ley del 'solo sí es sí' que niega Irene Montero


El dossier que la ministra de Igualdad envió al Parlamento omitía el contenido de, al menos, 17 de los dictámenes desfavorables a la norma




www.eldebate.com


----------



## Shudra (17 Nov 2022)

Thomas Andersen dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es qué falta en este país ya para que intervengan los militares



Esos son funcijetas a sueldo del estado, igual que la ninistra.


----------



## 917 (17 Nov 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Y de todos los que la han votado en el parlamento, no?



La responsabilidad es de quienes presentaron el proyecto de Ley.


----------



## 917 (17 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Se dice que han cambiado las horquillas de los delitos y las penas mínimas han bajado y al que le han condenado a pena mínima con el anterior código penal ahora pìde la mínima con el actual código penal.



¿Y había que hacer eso?. ¿Acaso la falta de consentimiento unido a la violencia o intimidación no es más grave que la falta de consentimiento por otra causa?. No entiendo porque la agresión sexual se ha incluido en el abuso sexual. Si le tocas el culo a una chica sin su consentimiento no puede ser más grave si se lo tocas con una navaja en la otra mano.


----------



## singladura (17 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Si pensais que esto no es adrede sois muy tontos.



Lo que no se puede es andar pontificando sobre la sexualidad de los menores vulnerables como en el patio del instituto y luego presumir que a los que reman un día si y otro también con profesiones técnicas y responsabilidad les va a nacer el arreglarte la vida y hacer el puto trabajo por el que tu cobras.
Todos tenemos opiniones al respecto del sexo, de la educación sexual etc... pero siempre sobre todas las cosas se debe perseguir el mejor beneficio del menor y para eso se tiene que priorizar el ser escrupuloso, pormenorizarlo todo y riguroso. Y para eso según quién necesita conocer que el tener y defender principios no esta reñido con la humildad ni laboriosidad


----------



## 917 (17 Nov 2022)

Fernando VII ejecutaba a los liberales. Sin duda era un gran español...¿verdad?.
Después de Franco existe la Democracia Española y así seguirá siendo y gracias a que somos una Democracia, no está en la cárcel la gente como tú....que pienso no tendrías inconveniente en encarcelar a los que no piensan como tú.


----------



## Sony Crockett (17 Nov 2022)

Thomas Andersen dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es qué falta en este país ya para que intervengan los militares



Olvídate, tengo un amigo Tcol y están hasta los cojones pero jamás harán nada, se lo tiran todo a la espalda y a vivir con el sueldazo Nescafé, no se fían ni entre ellos, miden mucho sus palabras si no están con gente de absoluta confianza.

Y ya sabéis que la meritocracia, los sacrificios y el amor a España se acabaron hace mucho tiempo en las Fuerzas Armadas, solo llegan a General en consejo de ministros.


----------



## 917 (17 Nov 2022)

Sony Crockett dijo:


> Olvídate, tengo un amigo Tcol y están hasta los cojones pero jamás harán nada, se lo tiran todo a la espalda y a vivir con el sueldazo Nescafé, no se fían ni entre ellos, miden mucho sus palabras si no están con gente de absoluta confianza.
> 
> Y ya sabéis que la meritocracia, los sacrificios y el amor a España se acabaron hace mucho tiempo en las Fuerzas Armadas, solo llegan a General en consejo de ministros.



La obligación primera de todo militar es cumplir la Constitución. 
Y antes se llegaba a General por Decreto del Jefe del Estado Su Excelencia El Generalisimo.


----------



## Karma bueno (17 Nov 2022)

Thomas Andersen dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es qué falta en este país ya para que intervengan los militares


----------



## 917 (17 Nov 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> No creo que Irene Montero esté acabada políticamente. Aguantará el chaparrón culpando a los jueces, y todo esto se olvidará en unas semanas...



Esta vez no...se ha caído con todo el equipo...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (17 Nov 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> Alguien dijo que la mentalidad de la política británica era distinta a la española. Y es verdad. En el Reino Unido, el Presidente no depende de sí mismo sino de los que están por debajo de él, ya que forman un colectivo. Por eso, dimitió Boris, porque estaba perdiendo apoyos. En cambio, el R78 hace que el Presidente sea un dictador. Y así verás que nadie dimite en España.



Pero eso es culpa de los votantes, o sea, de los españoles. Nadie viene de fuera a imponernos la corrupcion y el servilismo con los politicos y poderosos.

En UK al diputado elegido en cada circunscripcion sus electores le piden directamente responsabilidades y hasta tiene una oficina (en su ciudad, NO EN LONDRES) para reunirse con quien se lo solicite.

Aqui no recordamos ni el nombre de los diputados de nuestra provincia.


----------



## singladura (17 Nov 2022)

Greco dijo:


> O eso, o regalan los catedráticolismos como regalan los doctorados en economía. O ambas a la vez. La verdad es que ya huele todo mucho, en todos los ámbitos.
> 
> Uno ya no sabe que pensar...



Ascensor social lo llamaban algunos


----------



## 917 (17 Nov 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1264167



No estamos en 1936, ni lo estaremos.


----------



## Catalinius (17 Nov 2022)

Los rojos no tienen cultura pero ni para hacer ganchillo...así que todo es lógico: robar y dejar todo hecho una basura de por años...la guerra civil fue por algo similar....


----------



## 917 (17 Nov 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Que aparezca el mando que nos lidere. Olvídate del estamento militar. Aquí, lo que venga, va a superar a toda la "mariconería" militar...¡¡¡INDEPENDIENTEMENTE DEL ARMA O EJERCITO!!!
> 
> *Y PREPÁRESE PORQUE FALTA POCO...¡¡¡ESO YA ESTÁ ESCRITO!!!*



Huy que miedo...a ver si sale el segundo Tejero...


----------



## Rothmans Racing (17 Nov 2022)

"*Un total de 22 informes advirtieron de los defectos de la ley del 'solo sí es sí' que niega Irene Montero*
*El dossier que la ministra de Igualdad envió al Parlamento omitía el contenido de, al menos, 17 de los dictámenes desfavorables a la norma*
*"¿porque ocultaban los informes?*









Un total de 22 informes advirtieron de los defectos de la ley del 'solo sí es sí' que niega Irene Montero


El dossier que la ministra de Igualdad envió al Parlamento omitía el contenido de, al menos, 17 de los dictámenes desfavorables a la norma




www.eldebate.com


----------



## 917 (17 Nov 2022)

thefuckingfury dijo:


> *Artículo 2 del Código Penal*_
> 2. [...] tendrán efecto retroactivo aquellas leyes penales que favorezcan al reo._
> 
> No me creo que no lo supieran. Es uno de los principios básicos del derecho.



Tuvieron que decirlo forzosamente...pero Pedro Sánchez ha permitido que Irene Montero, y, por extensión, Podemos, se estrelle para poder prescindir de ellos en lo que quede de Legislatura, y llevarse sus votos posteriormente.

Otra cosa, no me cabe.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (17 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Huy que miedo...a ver si sale el segundo Tejero...



*¡¡¡TEJERO EVITÓ EL GOLPE DE ESTADO...IMBÉCIL!!!*

P.D.
Creo que se ha metido en el post equivocado. Procure para una próxima vez "ANALIZAR" si está capacitado para ello, donde se mete.

¡¡¡ZIN AKRITÚ!!!


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (17 Nov 2022)

Thomas Andersen dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es qué falta en este país ya para que intervengan los militares



Llevan interviniendo desde el 36.... ¿ pero quien coño crees que manda en España?


----------



## Soy forero (17 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Esto va de conseguir que el ejecutivo le diga al judicial como tiene que "ejecutar"... y eso tiene un peligro!...



Me recuerda a lo que ocurría en cierto país referente de todo el rojerio allá por los años 30


----------



## cortijero92 (17 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Esto va de conseguir que el ejecutivo le diga al judicial como tiene que "ejecutar"... y eso tiene un peligro!...



Pero yo creía que uno de los pilares básicos de la democracia es la separación de poderes. No me digas que la soberanía tampoco reside en el pueblo.


----------



## 917 (17 Nov 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> *¡¡¡TEJERO EVITÓ EL GOLPE DE ESTADO...IMBÉCIL!!!*
> 
> P.D.
> Creo que se ha metido en el post equivocado. Procure para una próxima vez "ANALIZAR" si está capacitado para ello, donde se mete.
> ...



Pobrecito Tejerooo.
Y me meto porque te vas a joder soñando con un golpe que no verás...o que puede que veas su fracaso desde la cárcel.
Tengo por costumbre meter en el ignore a quien me insulte, pero contigo haré una excepción porque oir fachas chillando sus estupideces, me nutre...


----------



## blatet (17 Nov 2022)

asebuche dijo:


> El problema es que para unificar doctrina en el sentido que la ley más beneficiosa no se aplique al reo, pues el Tribunal Supremo tendrá que pasarse por los cojones el Código Penal, la Constitución Española y normas internacionales del derecho que son, porque las ha suscrito, de obligado cumplimiento.



Lo ha hecho ya varias veces, con la LIVG sin ir más lejos.
No sería raro que vuelva a prevaricar.
Conviene recordar que el Tribunal Supremo y el Tribunal Constitucional son materialmente órganos políticos, no órganos judiciales.


----------



## blatet (17 Nov 2022)

No tiene por qué haber más violaciones que antes debido a este medida.
La mayoría de condenas por violación son debidas a un "estado de ánimo" de la víctima. Mientras no haya juicios imparciales, lo que deberían hacer es dejarlos libres a todos.


----------



## kusanagi (17 Nov 2022)

El estúpido, por lo general, actúa sin pensar demasiado las consecuencias de sus actos, porque su “tontez” le lleva a no cuestionarse absolutamente nada. No duda jamás. No admite rectificaciones. Vive envuelto en una coraza inexpugnable Está convencido de que sus ideas son correctas y él infalible

+ más mala que la quina


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Yo no entiendo nada, me parece que todo esto es una jugarreta artera tendida para que la gente pida aún más cadenas. No solamente os tragáis la LIVG, sino que además los apretones de tuerca de esta nueva MIERDA os parecen poco. Y ese es el objetivo, la cajera se sacrifica, se autoinmola, y vosotros contentos, pero esta CAGADA NAZI ANTIHOMBRE os la coméis completa y encima pidiendo otra ración.

Intimidación sin acceso carnal con agravante de parentesco y exclusivo para hombres...con solo la palabra de una tía váis 8 años a la cárcel, pero a todos os parece poco, ¿no?.

Buena jugada, la cajera de Galapagar se va amortizada para sus jefes.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (18 Nov 2022)

*Venga podemongers, manginas, plancha bragas *
*seguid votando a quienes os quitan el dinero y legislan contra vosotros*
*vosotros no podeis ligar, ni decir un piropo, o le coméis el xoxo a estas rameras o a la cárcel....*

_*¡SI ES SI!, A PODEMOS ME METÍ, Y RICO ME FUÍ *_


----------



## 917 (18 Nov 2022)

blatet dijo:


> No tiene por qué haber más violaciones que antes debido a este medida.
> La mayoría de condenas por violación son debidas a un "estado de ánimo" de la víctima. Mientras no haya juicios imparciales, lo que deberían hacer es dejarlos libres a todos.



A ver si ahora va a tener que juzgar una Inteligencia Artificial, oye...


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (18 Nov 2022)

Lo de Montero es cómo si un médico negligente dice que los pacientes o las víctimas son machistas.

Ha puesto violadores al servicio de las mujeres. Y le da igual. Es como en los pistoleros del eclipse: Le multan y le da igual.

Y salta Echenique para que no fusilen a Montero. Eso es lo que quiere la izquierda, que la mujer siempre sea débil.

A Ayuso la han acosado y ridiculizado por todos lados. Desde los medios de comunicación como El Intermedio, programas telebasura, actores de cine, y ... Todo para que la izquierda aún no vea a Ayuso como una mujer más del feminismo. Ayuso es una mujer y no un robot. Bueno, podría ser un robot porque ella promociona por si misma y no a través de un alfa.

Ayuso lloraría en público si cometiera el error que ha cometido Irene Montero. Porque sabe que hay familias que están sufriendo por darle autoestima vocacional a violadores. En cambio, la izquierda es la calle que llora por cosas banales.

Montero no tiene doble vida sino doble alfa. Ahora, necesita tener otro alfa para cubrir los errores de su ley, por eso, aparecen los alfa medios de comunicación.

La izquierda no vale ni como izquierda. Tanta manifestación contra Ayuso para creerse que llevan las riendas del sentido estatal, y lo único que hacen es proteger a un Gobierno que protege a violadores. Un desastre total.


----------



## Lovecraf (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## rejon (18 Nov 2022)

Otra que tal....


----------



## ANS² (18 Nov 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Si pensais que esto no es adrede sois muy tontos.



por un lado pienso que es adrede, pero por otro viendo la poca formación, poca inteligencia y mucha incapacidad de los que están al mando, pienso que no


----------



## ANS² (18 Nov 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Otra que tal....



la puta, esa va con una docena de carajillos encima


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (18 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Pobrecito Tejerooo.
> Y me meto porque te vas a joder soñando con un golpe que no verás...o que puede que veas su fracaso desde la cárcel.
> Tengo por costumbre meter en el ignore a quien me insulte, pero contigo haré una excepción porque oir fachas chillando sus estupideces, me nutre...



¿Se cayó de los brazos de la matrona cuando nació o su madre le escupió por el coño, como al hueso de una aceituna, cuando le vomitó en el parto?, porque el daño cerebral provocado me hace pensar que babea.
Su estupidez supera, con creces, su ignorancia por lo que le voy a dar un pequeño regalo...¡¡¡EL CUAL ESPERO QUE SEPA UTILIZAR "ADECUADAMENTE"!!!

Estamos en una situación crítica que no es, ni permitirán, que sea reversible.
Estamos abocados, nuevamente, a la confrontación. ¡¡¡COMO YA OCURRIESE EN UN PASADO NO MUY LEJANO!!!
Las ostias lloverán, tal que dicen ahora los meteo-pijos, como si de una DANA se tratara.
...
Y no por que yo lo diga si no porque esto ya se escribió hace años y ni regalo...CUÍDESE Y BÚSQUESE UN REFUGIO BIEN ALEJADO DE ESTOS PAGOS, ¡¡¡SU ESTÚPIDA IDEOLOGÍA LO COLOCA EN UNA POSICIÓN MUY JODIDA!!!

P. D.
Al acabar el último conflicto nacional se produjeron dos situaciones bien distintas, las represalias y las condenas.
A los que lucharon, como soldados, en el frente se les condenó a penas de cárcel, las cuales se redujeron sustancialmente, terminando como ciudadanos normales (uno de mis abuelos por tal caso).
A los criminales que asesinaron a la población civil o cometieron abusos en la retaguardia fueron los propios supervivientes los que ajustaron cuentas con estos...¡¡¡Y YA SE SABE COMO ACABARON!!!

Ándese con pies de plomo, protéjase en el anonimato y quede como un patético limosnero intoxicador de foros no dándose a conocer. ¡¡¡SU SALUD SE LO AGRADECERÁ!!! Y hágase un favor mandándome al ignore, por educación le proporciono estas líneas...¡¡¡QUE SERÁN LAS ÚLTIMAS!!!

*¡¡¡SALUD CAMARADA!!!*


----------



## 917 (18 Nov 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> ¿Se cayó de los brazos de la matrona cuando nació o su madre le escupió por el coño, como al hueso de una aceituna, cuando le vomitó en el parto?, porque el daño cerebral provocado me hace pensar que babea.
> Su estupidez supera, con creces, su ignorancia por lo que le voy a dar un pequeño regalo...¡¡¡EL CUAL ESPERO QUE SEPA UTILIZAR "ADECUADAMENTE"!!!
> 
> Estamos en una situación crítica que no es, ni permitirán, que sea reversible.
> ...



Qué te den por el culo, facha de los cojones, que algo sacarás de bueno.


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Nov 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


>



Puede ser que los otros no saben follar, pero ese orko seguro que no tiene quién se lo folle.


----------



## cuartosinascensor (18 Nov 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


> Lo de Montero es cómo si un médico negligente dice que los pacientes o las víctimas son machistas.
> 
> Ha puesto violadores al servicio de las mujeres. Y le da igual. Es como en los pistoleros del eclipse: Le multan y le da igual.
> 
> ...



La izquierda no vale ni como izquierda, magistral.
Dicen que protegen a las víctimas y rebajan penas a los violadores.
Me descojono del nivel de las podemitas.
Ojo que soltar a la calle violadores llega a la mayoría de la sociedad y si no reculan rápido y lo arreglan la cagada va a ser historica.
Después de estar todo el día con lo de proteger a las víctimas de violencia de género y gastarse muchos millones de euros en ese objetivo han hecho creer a la gente que las víctimas son a quien hay que proteger ( y yo estoy de acuerdo) pero ahora van las podemitas y sueltan a los abusadores y violadores.
Este es el tipo de cosas que indigna a la gente de bien más que la economía o los indultos a separatistas. Esto apela a las emociones y a los instintos más básicos.. Cuidadito Pedrete, arregla esto rápido.


----------



## Antiparticula (18 Nov 2022)

MinistrodelFalcon dijo:


>



Jojo.
Volvemos al "todos" son iguales del 15M.

Siempre el mismo patrón de los progres.

Pero pp y vox votaron en contra de esta aberración.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (18 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero que se quejan porque antes no se hacía, solo si te pasabas de la pena máxima del delito ya se ha explicado, Si te condenaban a 20 años y la ley máxima eran 18 se te cambiaba pero si tenías cualquier pena en el intervalo no se tocaba nada y ahora sí la están tocando.



Ejemplos, porque hablar tambien se yo...


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (18 Nov 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Pues lee la noticia y lo que dice la Rosell.
> 
> Respecto a la sentencia que rebaja la pena de ocho a seis años al padrastro agresor, Rosell ha afirmado que sólo *en este caso la ley no ha modificado las penas del delito, que siguen siendo entre 5 y 10 años *y que sólo cabe pensar en una rebaja si no se ha tenido en cuenta el abuso de superioridad y prevalimiento que contempla el artículo 180.
> 
> ...



Claro, lo dice Roselll (¿no es esa que va diciendo que todos los coches van en sentido contrario?)


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (18 Nov 2022)

Qué viva la Ley del solo sí es sí !!


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (18 Nov 2022)

917 dijo:


> Qué te den por el culo, facha de los cojones, que algo sacarás de bueno.



Típica respuesta "izmierdosa" de un cretino que, difícilmente, es capaz de hilar una simple frase.
Hay quién, entre los tuyos, posee una neurona de más para no cagarse en medio de la calle mientras camina...¡¡¡LA EVIDENCIA DEMUESTRA QUE A UD. "ESA" LE FALTA!!!
Ud. es como la mierda que se le pega a uno en los zapatos. ¿Porqué no cambia de foro y se va a dar pol'culo a uno de los suyos...¡¡¡ENTRE TANTO MARICÓN HABRÁ ALGUNO QUE LE ACEPTE Y SE LE ENCAME!!!

P.D.
Gradúese el "OJO DE SAURÓN" no sea que, en un futuro, le ocurra un "DURRUTI" por desviarse de los postulados del comité central. Está en un entorno político ¡¡¡NEFASTO PARA DISIDENTES E IMBÉCILES!!!

¡¡¡SALUD CAMARADA!!!


----------



## rejon (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## 917 (18 Nov 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Típica respuesta "izmierdosa" de un cretino que, difícilmente, es capaz de hilar una simple frase.
> Hay quién, entre los tuyos, posee una neurona de más para no cagarse en medio de la calle mientras camina...¡¡¡LA EVIDENCIA DEMUESTRA QUE A UD. "ESA" LE FALTA!!!
> Ud. es como la mierda que se le pega a uno en los zapatos. ¿Porqué no cambia de foro y se va a dar pol'culo a uno de los suyos...¡¡¡ENTRE TANTO MARICÓN HABRÁ ALGUNO QUE LE ACEPTE Y SE LE ENCAME!!!
> 
> ...



Oye, te repites más que el ajo, pero bueno, a ver cuando cuentas como son por dentro las cárceles de la Democracia, que no son los hoteles de 5 estrellas que te imaginas.


----------



## rejon (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## Rothmans Racing (22 Nov 2022)

*La que hizo la Ley, la segunda feminazi mayor del reino; denuncia falsa, sin contrato, explotación laboral y acoso policial a UNA MUJER, INMIGRANTE, LATINA EN PRECARIEDAD.......*
_
*ES JUEZA LA HDLGP*
*" Simona Chambi interpone una querella criminal contra su exempleadora, Victoria Rosell, por un delito de denuncia falsa y otro de simulación de delito *"

_
*








Simona Chambi interpone una querella criminal contra su exempleadora, Victoria Rosell, por un delito de denuncia falsa y otro de simulación de delito - Confilegal


La trabajadora solicita que se le imponga una fianza de 60.000 euros por el lucro cesante y los daños morales sufridos.




confilegal.com




*


----------



## Nicors (22 Nov 2022)

cuartosinascensor dijo:


> La izquierda no vale ni como izquierda, magistral.
> Dicen que protegen a las víctimas y rebajan penas a los violadores.
> Me descojono del nivel de las podemitas.
> Ojo que soltar a la calle violadores llega a la mayoría de la sociedad y si no reculan rápido y lo arreglan la cagada va a ser historica.
> ...



Yo pienso que esto ha sido buscado, a los rojos gobernantes les da igual y si uno de estos enfermos vuelve a matar o violar la psoe le echará la culpa al pp a vox o a Franco, al tiempo.


----------

